# CHEAP SCHWINN WASP CARCASS......50's



## bobcycles (Nov 24, 2017)

not bad for 125 OBO might be lessssss.....

https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bop/d/vintage-schwinn-bike-frame/6391448527.html


----------



## detroitbike (Nov 24, 2017)

I swear I bought this from a walk in on Monday.
  I'll check my shop in the morn ....


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 24, 2017)

detroitbike said:


> I swear I bought this from a walk in on Monday.
> I'll check my shop in the morn ....




:eek:


----------



## detroitbike (Nov 25, 2017)

Here it is
110 + ship


----------



## 30thtbird (Dec 2, 2017)

Dumb question, but is this a heavy weight or middle weight?


----------



## 30thtbird (Dec 2, 2017)

30thtbird said:


> Dumb question, but is this a heavy weight or middle weight?



Nevermind.  I figured it out.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 2, 2017)

30thtbird said:


> Dumb question, but is this a heavy weight or middle weight?




It's always been a Ballooner.


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 2, 2017)

Crazy good deal


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 2, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Crazy good deal




I'd go with the one detroitbike has, his is 15 bucks cheaper.   If I was looking for a nuther easy project I'd grab that one.


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 2, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> I'd go with the one detroitbike has, his is 15 bucks cheaper.   If I was looking for a nuther easy project I'd grab that one.



Think it's the same one


----------



## 30thtbird (Dec 2, 2017)

Does look like an easy project.  But so is my 52 BF Goodrich Guardian and my 41 DX. I gotta slow down, it's too close to Christmas. I think I have most of the correct parts to put the Wasp back together too. Must be a 54 or 55 I believe. Message already sent. Waiting for reply.


----------

